# Brew rigs



## Wade E

I know I have seen many beer brewers on here. Lets see some of your set ups. Heres my total DIY set up.


----------



## surlees

Wade,
Nice looking setup. Did you make the cart yourself or buy it? If you bought it, what brand is it?


----------



## Wade E

*ALL DIY*! It used to be a dual sided sliding table saw that we scrapped at work so I snagged it and knew I could use it for something but hadnt imagined this until I saw my first 3 tier brew stand and said yep.


----------



## Wade E

Even those wheels were free, 2 from an ol grill and 2 from my sons old training wheels.


----------



## mxsteve625

I haven't attempted all grain brewing yet but plan to attend some of the local club seminars this spring. Really cn't wait. Looks like a nice set up.


----------



## onebarrel

Here's my larger 3 tier gravity feed system... 40 gal cast out wort (8 x 5 gal kegs)... 30 gal + 2 x 15 gal brew kettles, 40 gal mash tun, 30 gal HLT... I set this up in my garage... I do all my hot liquor up in a 55 gal plastic drum with a heating element overnight then in the morning I transfer by pump to the various tanks... I use a Therminator plate chiller and transfer all the chilled wort to my brew room in the basement.
I fabricated the brew stand and my HLT/MT... the big kettle I bought used for $50


----------



## Wade E

Dang, those are big batches!!! Lets see that kegerator!!!!!!!!!! I onky have 4 on tap, could be 5 but the wife always wants to at least be able to put some milk or something in the middle to have extra in the house. I have to give somewhere right? hehehehe

Are those Banjo's?


----------



## onebarrel

I don't have a kegerator as such but my bar is built over a small freezer which I built and insulated box around that can hold 2 sanke size kegs or 6 pop kegs... I have 4 perlick taps on bar top.
I also have a small beer dispenser for outdoor parties that has 2 taps on it.
I am pretty much a DIY sort of person...


----------



## Wade E

Thats awesome! I still al only working with picnic taps hanging inside my fridge on the 4 cornies.


----------



## mxsteve625

I finished my two ter system this past weeekend and brewed my first all grain this past Monday. I must say I really enjoyed it. I'll post pics as soon as I can find my camera. "Dang kids"


----------



## Wade E

Cant wait to see kit!


----------



## mxsteve625

We'll here they are. I am not to happy with the craftsmanship but it was thrown together (quickly) with material on hand. It did work well for my first attempt at all grain. The burner which is a high output burner has to be changed from the second teir to the first for the boil which is a very minor inconveinance.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice set up, Steve. Do you have twins? I see the same bike twice. Sure wish I had a garage set up like that.


----------



## Wade E

Nice unit, Do you have a sparge arm?


----------



## mxsteve625

No sparge arm.

And I have a grand son and a step grandson ..both 4 years old.


----------



## Mark1

Cool setup , I think the cart was buyed , but I can’t see the brand. Anyway, these photos gave me an idea! 3 months ago I’ve started to build something like these but I had no idea. Thanks!


----------



## Wade E

Lets se pics of what you have so far!


----------



## Tom

Here's mine

Left to right 104quart boil pot, 60quart mash tun, Keggel
.
.
.
.


----------



## mxsteve625

That's a Nice rig Tom. Looks very functional


----------



## Tom

Yea I had no choice as I have bad back and rotators. So nice having a 40 plate chiller and pump.
On Homebrew Day I make 1 20 gal and 1 10 gallon batch (30gal total) with this rig.


----------



## PCharles

*Beer Rigs*

I just bought my first beer kit today, a Christmas Beer and Primium Bitter. I visited a National Learn to Brew event this fall and rally got some good exposure. Next summer I hope to start brewing from grain. Here is a photo I took of one of the rigs used at the NLB event.


----------



## Tom

*Here's mine.*


----------



## PCharles

Nice rig Tom,

I've got a good case of brew rig envey. 

Here is another fellows rig that uses old stainless kegs.


----------



## milbrosa

Here's my 10 gallon brewery. Boil kettle on the left is getting wort pumped in from the mash tun in the middle, while the hot liquor tank on the left is pumping sparge water onto the top of the grain bed in the mash tun.


----------



## chrisc

is this where i be a smart *** and take a pic of a pot and a few fermentors lol all i do is kinda extract just get the malts and then do all the boiling like the hop additions comes out good at the moment just bottled 50L of beer today i so hate bottling so looking forward to getting enough cash up for a keg set up


----------



## Rivenin

Here is mine! 

----- my big rig

2 15.5 keggles running off of 2 x 120v 2000w elements.






I was brewing 2 beers this day, hence the extra mash tun (i only run a dual vessel system. don't see a point for a third, honestly)





And here is my much smaller guy (for 2.5 gallon recipes) this was stovetop, but i recently electrified it.


----------

